# male or female that is the question?!



## Yorkshire lass (Jun 15, 2012)

Hi there, you were all really brilliant answering my labradoodle v cockapoo questions a while ago. We have definately now changed onto a a cockapoo litter which have now been born. our preference was for a girl, not for any reason other than a friend of mine says they make better pets than boys for children and are more biddable. Anyway the 2 litters have been born with mainly boys and the girls have all been booked! So we either go onto the next litter which probably wont be available to take home until christmas or settle on a boy! We have already waited ages because of the labradoodle/cockapoo dilemma so this time need to make this decision so we know whether to transfer or have a boy. I just wondered if any of you could provide advice as to what your experiences of girls/boys are to help us make this other big decision! Many thanks. xx


----------



## n1ven (May 29, 2012)

You will love whichever - Aside from leg cocking, despite what people say about boys and girls having completely different personalities - the nurture argument wins for me, the dog will possess whichever temperament you encourage in my opinion. 

We weren't really bothered about which *** - we have no interest in breeding and went for a boy only because I needed another man in the house to back me up!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

Here is what I have discovered:

1) boy dog wee does not seem to turn the grass brown - girl wee does
2) boy dogs seem to like cocking their legs a lot while walking - makes a walk take longer unless you encourage them along.
3) boy dog neutering is much less invasive than girl dog.
4) Boys do have a show of "lipstick" now and again
5) both sexes can do humping or not hump at all...I have met girls who hump all the time and boys who never do
6) I don't think there is any difference in personality - that varies from dog to dog not from *** to ***.

Probably that does not help.....there is not much guidance anyone can give you one way or another and it really won't matter once you have chosen!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh I agree with n1ven . I'm sure nurture plays a massive part, I have one of each and *** would not play a deciding factor in me choosing another pup. Both of mine have been fine with children and both loving and loyal . Good luck, let us know what you decide xx


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I agree with Karen, it's the personality rather than the *** of the dog. My girl is slightly more biddable, but my boy more sensitive and affectionate. They are both very placid, loving and obedient. I would go for one of the boys, you won't regret it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Yes :iagree:
When you go to visit you'll know yourself, maybe one will pick you 
I wouldn't worry about the *** of the pup... You'll shape it into the kind of pup you want it to be, be it male or female. X


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I too have one of each but in my case my little boy is far more biddable than his elder sister. Ted is very chilled, independent, and happy go lucky, Betty is a real live wire, a little needy but has a real twinkle in her eye. 
The brown patches on the grass happen with either ***... believe me , my lawn
is testament to this.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

We thought we wanted a girl originally but when we went to visit the litter Billy picked us! He is an intelligent and very loving dog. 
I would say go and visit then see what happens!
H x


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Absolutely agree about the grass, my lawn took on the patchwork look long before Bonnie came!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

My grass has brown patches too! However, now that Biscuit has been neutered he has stopped cocking his leg everywhere, which makes pavement walking so much easier. He couldn't be more biddable, loyal, loving, affectionate, etc, so I don't think there is any difference between girls and boys, it's all down to their individual character. x


----------



## Jack Spaniel (Jul 6, 2012)

I have only ever had boy dogs. I have a wife and three daughters and that is quite enough females for me. Have you ever met a female that did as she was told?
Stick with the lads, calmer, bolder, great mates, just what you need. Plus you can forget all about bling collars, pink leads and silly coats to wear in the rain. 
Rufty Tufty Rules OK.


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Boyz Rock!*

I have a friend who has 3 dogs, 2 female and 1 male. All I know is that the females rule the household.

My experience is with 2 male (neutered) dogs. They rock! And their personalities differ significantly. Simon is a rough and tumble dog and Alvin enjoys prancing about!

One other point - one of the reponses to this post mentioned that only females yellow the lawn with their urine. That respondent needs to check out the yellow patches where the Boyz pee!


----------



## susanb (Jan 19, 2012)

alvinsimon said:


> One other point - one of the reponses to this post mentioned that only females yellow the lawn with their urine. That respondent needs to check out the yellow patches where the Boyz pee!


LOL - that was me.....I must be lucky - there are no brown patches where Gisgo wees at all (its one of the things I was wary of, not that our lawn is very nice at all, but I really did not want brown patches everywhere)....but we had a visiting girl cockapoo and ended up with brown patches where she had been.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

I agree with everyone agreeing! 

I now have one of each now (only very recently) but when I got Obi he was my first ever dog. Like Jane, from my experience the leg cocking and marking on walks dramatically reduces after neutering. He's very loyal and biddable, more so than any of the bitches I've had and totally agree that nuture and training will give you the pet you want.


----------



## francesjl (Mar 24, 2011)

susanb said:


> Here is what I have discovered:
> 
> 1) boy dog wee does not seem to turn the grass brown - girl wee does
> 2) boy dogs seem to like cocking their legs a lot while walking - makes a walk take longer unless you encourage them along.
> ...


Sorry but my boy's dog wee is ruining my grass !!
Have tried all sorts but nothing helping. 

Anyway I have always had males so can't comment on girls ! I think if you choose the puppy for you and your family it will fit in fine


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

I also have patches on my grass where Merlin's does his pee !!!!
We've had boy and girl dogs before and I always think girls are calmer...but I think it depends on the breed of dog more than anything else.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I think dogs of either *** are only a 'problem' if you can call it that when they are entire. Neutered dogs are usually no more of a problem than speyed bitches. Go for it you could wait for ages then get a dog which causes you problems in any case. Animals are animals they are all different and cannot be bred to order. Go and look at the puppies you will fall in love.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Yeh my vet said if your neutering there's no real difference x


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

The dog chooses you...I always thought we would have a boy dog and never considered having a girl (don't know why!) however when I went to visit the litter on saturday a little chocolate button pocket rocket girlie face chose me!


----------



## Yorkshire lass (Jun 15, 2012)

thank you all so much for your inspired answers! i cant wait to go and visit now and see what happens! xx


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Funnily enough we wanted a black and white curly boy (simply because I had a boy as a child) and after 2 hours with the breeder and 8 puppies, our little Poppy chose us. She is a girl, smooth coated, brown white and black - completly the opposite of what we went there for and i have no regrets. Go along and see which one wants to come home with you. Good luck.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Wonderful news photos of Poppy please!


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Jack Spaniel said:


> I have only ever had boy dogs. I have a wife and three daughters and that is quite enough females for me. Have you ever met a female that did as she was told?
> Stick with the lads, calmer, bolder, great mates, just what you need. Plus you can forget all about bling collars, pink leads and silly coats to wear in the rain.
> Rufty Tufty Rules OK.


This really made me laugh :laugh:


----------



## janj (May 16, 2012)

I've had both just got a little girl now but I dont think makes any difference , it's how you bring them up you'll love it whatever *** it is!


----------

